

Building Quality Tablet Apps - dilipray
http://android-developers.blogspot.in/2012/10/building-quality-tablet-apps.html

======
cremnob
There's a certain irony about a 4-hour old story on the front page about
building quality tablet apps for Android with zero discussion.

~~~
css771
Or because this is not a particularly new post, no particularly new content
either.

